# I got goo!!!



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

My second time Kidder Alpine x has goo I'm Sooo Happy goat's Milk soon:dance::stars::lovey:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wooo Hoooo!!! Hope it all goes well....


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

She was a easy kidder last year and gave me 2 beautiful girls I'm waiting impatiently to see what she gives me this year


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw!!arty:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy Kidding!:wahoo:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks got to run out and Check on her be back soonarty:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like my LaMancha x is going to go too boy I'll be busy tonight


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome. ..no rest for you!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

No no rest even though they aren't quite due yet Jan 30 for the LaMancha and the 31st for the alpine oh well
watch they'll actually wait for their due date since I started this thread


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol...yep you jinxed yourself starting this


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh well i'd rather wait until the due date anyway


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Definatly jinxed myself as they havn't delivered but I still Upped my herd last night with 5 boer x does:laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

kc8lsk said:


> Definatly jinxed myself as they havn't delivered but I still Upped my herd last night with 5 boer x does:laugh:


Ha! Bred? Funny how those goats jyst multiply, ain't it?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lucky you my girl is now 1 day over due I hate waiting!!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not overdue but waiting impatiently because I've been out of milk since Dec and I'm lactose intolerant can not drink cows milk and the milk from the store dosn't taste the same unfortunatly the new does are not bred but here's hoping they come into heat my buck is ready


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow I can imagine it being a pain being lactose intolerant, I hear the stuff in the stores is definitely not as good 
Hopefully your doe kids for you soon!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Since I posted this they will all Probably wait until after their due dates but I will live boy they can be brats can't they


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

More goo this Morning how much can they drop before they drop the kids?onder::whatgoat:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My Pygmy doe had tons of goo (and odd colored goo too, NEON YELLOW!?) for a couple months before she finally kidded to healthy doelings....


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Well this is about 2 week before delivery and they are driving me insane I love my goats but they can be stubborn when they want too


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol my Pygmy had goo for over a month


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Darn still no babies or milk what am I going to do with these girls???:laugh::whatgoat:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I swear I did jinx myself oh well they are now due in 8 or 9 days and still waiting I do this every year forget all the signs I learned last year maybe next year I'll get them all down and not forget :laugh: I think they are all in the barn laughing at me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe they do laugh at us, just holding on longer, just to get to our nerves, LOL :crazy::hair:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

kc8lsk said:


> More goo this Morning how much can they drop before they drop the kids?onder::whatgoat:


I've had several does leaking this year. Every time they lay down or strain, they get a string of clear or milky mucus. This has gone on for nearly a month and they are due this week. 2 have kidded normal with healthy kids. Basically, they've leaked since they lost their mucus plugs and this has not created any issues.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Definately jinxed not going to start another waiting room thread (Next year) until after I get my first ones unless there is trouble and I need help (hopefully not) maybe just post on the Kidding Korral not sure.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL Yep, I do the same thing! I start watching a month early thinking they are going to kid any day now....any day now....any day, oh heck. They'll kid when they are ready. LOL


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

kc8lsk said:


> Definately jinxed not going to start another waiting room thread (Next year) until after I get my first ones unless there is trouble and I need help (hopefully not) maybe just post on the Kidding Korral not sure.


Lol, don't feel too bad--I started a kidding thread on one of my does who I was SURE was pregnant about 3 months before she actually was!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

This is a picture of how big she was when I started this thread I stood on the milkstand and took it from above her she's getting huge that was two weeks ago


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Darn that doe code of honor handbook I wonder where they Hide it when I go serching for it. If I could find it I would get rid of it so none of my others does would find it to read, still waiting 2 1/2 weeks later. :book:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

LaMancha x is now late and the Alpine x is due today but neither one of them look like their going to kid soon now my other alpine cross is starting to strut I think she's going to beat them both She's due feb 7th boy what a month that doe code book has to go :laugh:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Cream the second alpine x has Strutted lost her ligs and is ready to go anytime the first one and the LaMancha are still waiting what for I don't Know but oh well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cream did it twins :kidred: :kidblue: pure white still waiting for my LaMancha and the other alpine they'll go tonight just watch will post pictures when I can


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:fireworks: Yay!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

First alpine x gave us 2 more :kidred: :kidblue: still waiting for the LaMancha what a busy night especially since I bottle feed all babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear, congrats


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations can you post pics??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kc8lsk said:


> ....especially since I bottle feed all babies


Please don't take this the wrong way as I truly mean no offense but, you're nuts! :lol: :lol: May I ask why you would deliberately and knowingly subject yourself to the - pardon my french - hell of bottle feeding all babies instead of letting their mothers raise them? Thank you in advance and, again, I truly mean no offense I just don't get it.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I am raising on a strict cae prevention as I have had goats in the past cae + and I also love taking care of the babies and watching them grow Oh 2 more :kidblue: :kidblue: from the lamancha x
yes I know I am crazy but I love it


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Triple WOW! At least they are all done and you don't have to worry and pull out hair anymore! Pics????


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry about that went out to my barn to milk and found 1 more :kidred: my LaMancha decided to throw triplets still waiting for others to kid just those were 3 out of 4 that were for the last of Jan beg. of feb the others I think I adjusted the dates because they still look aways out.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll try to get pictures at next feeding time around 2 but it might get hectic and then I'll wait until I have my helpers after school


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks I love to see lil kids. You were saying you were on a strict cae prevention. I've about cae, but what does it actually do to them??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

*3 kiddings out of???*

White Sage and Thing 1 first kidding; 2nd kidding Pepper and Salt; Third kidding Thing 2, Aint got no Ears, and Cinnamon (last and got in this morning might have a problem with her ears as it was below 0 last night). Well there's this batch more in a few weeks :laugh:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Aww they are cute!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cae is arthritis and encephalitis you know what arthritis is encephalitis is nurilogical and enflames the brain not a real good combination you can learn more about cae online I suggest looking it up as I don't remember all and can't even spell everything right sorry really tired right now as this came late?? Early?? not sure.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

kc8lsk said:


> Cae is arthritis and encephalitis you know what arthritis is encephalitis is nurilogical and enflames the brain not a real good combination you can learn more about cae online I suggest looking it up as I don't remember all and can't even spell everything right sorry really tired right now as this came late?? Early?? not sure.


Well can it transfer to humans??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

No cae is not transferable to humans but it can spread threw a herd and can mess them up really bad one of the symptoms is hard udder or cronic mastitis


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That doesn't sound good!!! I don't think any of my does have it!! If a goat has a sickness an you don't know and you drink their milk can it transfer to you??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

on cae no but there are some that can


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you do anything to your milk before you drink it??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sometimes I can it but usually I just drink it right from the goat if I can not usually but I love my fresh milk


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...they are CUTE! Love the "thing 1 and thing 2" names. LOL And Cinnamon...I love my Cinnamon girl. hehe Looks like you'll have your hands full for a while. In a way it's kind of nice that they all came at once for the bottle feeding...you can pretty much feed them all the same.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not sure that I'm lucky I still have 12 more these are just the first the next two are due in about 2-4 weeks and the rest in june july


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

hehehe I wouldn't be bottle feeding in the first place so...I personally think you are :crazy: But, I also understand why you are. Good luck.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just starting up trying to get a good rep. and the kids are so fun I also am working with my border collie x pup at the same time


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Heh, I had a Thing 1 and Thing 2 last year. After I sold Thing 1, Thing 2 was renamed Freezer Bait.

Most of what can be transferred through milk is bacteria rather than viruses, and the majority of those contaminate the milk during milking or handling rather than coming from inside the goat. Good sanitation procedures greatly reduce the risk.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Well Thing 1 and Thing 2 have been spoken for for about 2 months to a friend of my son's so I don't have to worry about losing just one of them everything is a x breed but everyone around here has fun.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kc8lsk said:


> I am raising on a strict cae prevention as I have had goats in the past cae + and I also love taking care of the babies and watching them grow Oh 2 more :kidblue: :kidblue: from the lamancha x
> yes I know I am crazy but I love it


I see and I can absolutely understand that. You've got some awfully cute babies there!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Another one :kidred: my first freshner (miscarried twins last year) just gave me a single keeping an eye on her just in case she was my first girl bottle baby in 2012 :stars:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats on the kids 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Another One :kidred: seems like they all waited to go at once :crazy::hair: they just love driving us Crazy right??!!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

total so far
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:
:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice crop of kids!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Another :kidred: last night hope that was the last one until june or july


----------

